# Testing a new pattern



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I started making some larger streamer brushes on my new machine and got some that were about 3.5" long, tied on a #2 Mustad 3366. The material in the brush is Pseudo Hair synthetic mixed with some ice dub for subtle flash, then colored with Sharpies and added 3D molded eyes. The results last night were pretty good.





































As a side note, if you're looking for the "fly rod fluke" without using a soft plastic fluke on fly gear, this is it. I was not expecting that action but sure got it. With short quick strips, the fly darts left and right seductively just under the surface.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Some video from last night:


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool fly. What did you use for the red coloring?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ARReflections said:


> Cool fly. What did you use for the red coloring?


It's all colored with Sharpies.


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

Those are sweet looking. I know some nice trout holes where those would not survive a cast or two. I'd like a dozen. 

Streamers are so much fun to tie and fish.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Last night I did two more in baby bass color:


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

That looks awesome. I wish I could tie streamers like that


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Very impressive!


DC


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

You've inspired me to tie up some streamers, and I agree, they are fun to tie and fish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

